# Arcadia CS60F, mini review.



## OllieNZ (10 Dec 2013)

Hi All,
A quick review of the Arcadia CS60F LED luminaire. As I don't have the new tank this is going on yet I have just popped it over my current tank for a quick functional test and some pics. I'll update this once It is in its proper home.
The unit

End view which shows the slot for hanging

The extendable legs. These are pretty flimsy on full extension and also pull all the way out which is good for hanging.

The underside showing the LEDs themselves. They are covered with a piece of plastic that slides out for easy cleaning.

The power brick. One switch for the main LEDs and one for the moonlights

The Main LEDs on

And as a comparison the main tank light which is 1x54w t5ho 6500k


Overall I'm happy with the unit It seems well put together. The light coverage is good it covers the 45cm depth of the tank well. The legs could do with being a bit beefier but the unit is very light and shouldn't stress the legs even on full extension it's more of a "feel" thing really. It is also non dimmable but it would have been nice to be able to put the moonlight and main light on separate timers.


----------



## darren636 (10 Dec 2013)

That's pretty good for the money. Nice greens, decent coverage. Daylight in tone.


----------



## Wallace (10 Dec 2013)

Looks good. I'm gonna be getting one of these units for my shrimp tank soon, so nice to see this little review. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OllieNZ (11 Dec 2013)

Have a google for them this size unit has an msrp of £70 but I picked it up for £56 with free shipping


----------

